
The Pirate Bay database is corrupted live in production - ddtaylor
https://i.imgur.com/ITNyUy6.png
======
Const-me
Crystal ball telling me it's not DB corruption, but a software bug related to
string encoding.

------
rowanG077
This hardly looks like database corruption. More like a bug where some
characters are not properly escaped.

